# eels?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone know anything about catching eels in Cape May County for personal use?

Any of the bait shops carrying live eels in CM County?

*Nice Striper JunkmanSJ *- you gave all the info any of us familar with the area needed

Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*If I'm not mistaken*

You need a license and/or permit to catch eels. I was just at Sterling Harbor Tackle and it looked like they had some.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks Dogg!*

According to thier website they do indeed have live eels and an interesting inventory. Have to check them out. Do you stop there when you fish the grassy sound bridge?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*It depends*

I usually stick with Rodias Bait & Tackle. What makes it nice about this area is that there are 8 different shops with a 15 min drive plus a boaters world and K-mart and as of the 13th, wall mart.

Depending on what I'm looking for and where I'm at determines where I go.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Blues!:fishing:


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont know about cape may but around here we catch eels in minnie traps i dont know about the legality of it but if u use alot the easiest way is just to buy them


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

*eels*

The best way to catch eels are to use a very VERY short distance between the hook and weight. We would catch eels in only a matter of a few minutes doing this. I guess eels live on the bottom of the ocean. You will also catch other things like OysterCrackers and skates doing this. It is fun thing to try, when the fish are not biting. I used to do it when we were bored and not catching any fish, so try bottom fishing. 

I was much younger when I did this mind you. But imagine a 10 year old catching an eel and having a big crowd around asking us questions. Maybe if you have children, this can be a fun way for them to surely catch a fish as well.

:fishing:


----------

